# What Have??



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi



What have John Terry, Ashley Cole, and Wayne Rooney got in common.


















Wives who must make more of an effort.



Andy


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

More like a few squillion quids in the bank. Why else would relatively attractive females do what they do with them ??? 

Oh, and they are also as ugly as sin and thick as two short planks, and got far too much time on their hands.


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

Obviously money to throw at young tarts!!!


----------

